# lutinos



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

here is a site that i,m thinking of geeting one of these lutinos from
http://www.inwoodsaviary.com/about.html


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Aww they all look so cute, a little pricey if you ask me  I thought you were looking for an adult lutino to breed?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i am i thought they were adults but i read it wrong oh well the search continues and the one the other day turns out to be a female


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

oh ok...lol I was wondering  I am sure one will come up soon enough just might take a little more time to find a male, I know there out there obviously but I find most that have lutinos are female.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Good luck on finding an adult male. Have you seen this site before? http://www.exoticwings.com/birds/parrots/breeders/


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

hi all i have some bad news you remember me telling you about one of my contacts who is being forced to sell most of his birds then it was revoked well he found out today he was told wrong he does have to get rid of them he has 4 tiels left to sell i talked to him and i,m going to take 2 of them on the fact if he gets a different place to live in another city he gets first pick of the chicks and yes i,ll be sending him pics of the tiels that way he knows they are well


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

hi all i no i said i wanted a lutino but even if i don,t get one it don,t matter in order to avoid animal control taking the birds i,ll take them here is the last 2 emails he don,t mention about why he has to get rid of them but most people do 

I still have 4 tiels up for grabs if your interested Allen or any of you's.....I have that pretty little female and 3 males...Kane



I'll send pix after work tomorrow.....$40 for the one female or ill let you have all 4 for $100 but we can haggle if you take all 4...I just know they would be going to a good home if you were to take them,,,
Kane


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

4 for $100? wow, that is really good!
Are you gonna get all 4 or just the one female?

Now I want to get another 'tiel. But it's a big no no.  Lol.​


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i,m getting all 4


----------



## riverdog (Jun 23, 2008)

that's awesome allen

Congrats


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

Wow you really will have a full flock!!

Good luck and can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i made a deal with him i told him at first if and when he moves from the city i would sell them back to him for the same price but he said no he would rather have 2 chicks i said no problem


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow four can't wait to see them


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

he is supose to send pics tonight


----------



## grannybird (Jun 16, 2008)

Gosh Allen, You are going to be one busy dude... Are you already all set up for them? I am excited for you.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yes quarantine cages set up


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Your house is going to be cockatiel central Allen!! :lol: Congrats on the new additions!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

it still saddens me that he has to reduce his flock because of a stupid city byelaw

of course bea once i get some good pics of them i,ll need a new siggy


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

allen said:


> of course bea once i get some good pics of them i,ll need a new siggy


No worries, try not to get good pics for a few weeks though. :lol: I have two weeks of work experience followed by a 10 day holiday, so i'll be flat out for a while!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok thought i would update you all on the 4 tiels i been trying to get hold of kane with no sucess for the last few days i no he is still online as he is posting messages in the other group i belong to i did send him one asking if he has changed his mind no reply but he posted in the room on another topic so i sent a message to one in the room who calls him and explained it all to her so if i don,t hear from him bye sunday i,ll have to look for another lutino


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I hope you hear back from him. I seen a gorgeous lutino at the breeders where Iam getting my linnie.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

hi all i was at a meeting today and the neighbour of the house came over he talked to the owner of the house then they called me outside he explained his family bought his cousin a tiel thinking it would do him good as his cousin was dieing of cancer but he never made it 
then they told me no one in the family wanted the tiel he said if i want it i can have it so i brought it home i no you are supose to quarantine them but i have no spare cage at all 
so here is the sweetheart yes i no it is a lutino 




























[


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

oops i forgot one


----------



## CindyM (Jun 10, 2008)

Very pretty bird.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

He's a cutie.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i just got a email from kane the birds have to be gone bye the 30th so i,m heading out there then here is the email

Allen, Kane here I was wondering about the female tiel you were interested....the animal control gave me till the 30th of this month to adopt my babies out...I have been so busy working {6 days a week} that I haven't had a chance to deal with my personal business but tomorrow is my day off so if you can make arrangements to come and see her in the afternoon then e-mail me or call at after 1pm...... I forget how much I said but $30 will do though for her {she is really pretty} and if you want all 4 I will give you a better deal....so let me know....BlacKane


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow allen, you are going to have so many!! Are they all inside?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

That is a beautiful tiel. Is the one from Kane coming with a cage?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

no but i have a cage 30 x24 56 and i am getting a spare cage for free from a friend who down sized from 12 cages to 1


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I don't want to sound rude as I am not trying to be, though I think its nice your taking them all in but it doesn't sound like you really have the cages for all of them? you took the one yesterday with no cage and couldn't quarantine because of it and now your getting four more with no cage and your only getting only one spare one?


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

I Agree with Laura Here. I'm also not very supportive over you getting more tiels because you got rid of your budgies just to breed tiels. You keep getting more tiels and yet you didn't have room for the bugdies . 

I know you said you didn't have room for them but yet you have room for all these tiels. Maybe i'm missing something and i don't mean to bash you about this. 

Well in the end it's you choice but i don't think you should get them if you cannot quarantine them.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

allen said:


> yes quarantine cages set up


Iam a bit confused I thought you had a cage set up 

I think you should not get them unless they can be quarantined as well. We would not want to hear that your beautiful babies got sick because a new tiel was hiding an illness. I would keep an eye on them, since the new lutino is already with the others. I do think it is great that you are giving tiels in need a good home


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Awwh. I love her/him.  I want my next tiel to be like that one. 

Won't be for ages yet, but I've always liked the white ones.


----------

